# I'm gonna make me some candles!



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I just scored about 20 lbs of beeswax for $5 at an Estate Sale. Now, all I need is to weave some cotton wicks, and I'm in business!

:2thumb:

I also scored 7 bolts of cloth, notions, yarn, needles, a filing cabinet, an industrial sewing machine, office supplies, books and sewing patterns.

What have you scored lately that was a good deal?


----------



## TacticalHawk7 (Mar 27, 2012)

I snagged 20lbs of beeswax from a local store on sale: 20 bucks.


----------



## TacticalHawk7 (Mar 27, 2012)

** 2 bucks** sorry bout that. Auto correct.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Where you guys shopping? I can't find anything but paraffin.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Magus said:


> Where you guys shopping? I can't find anything but paraffin.


I found mine at an Estate Sale. The guy kept bees for years, and used to sell his beeswax to the company from which he purchased his beekeeping supplies. Apparently, this box was waiting for shipment when he went to the great garden in the sky.

Based on Tactical Hawk's post, maybe I should've talked them down some. 

But, according to prices I found on the Internet, I saved about $125 dollars (plus shipping cost).


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Same here.Paraffin makes lousy candles.I like the bee-smell.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm going to split the difference, blending beeswax (because it's not that easy to come by) with gulf wax (because it is easy to come by and it'll add a little stiffness). I'll probably also drop a crayon in the mix for the fun of it.

Some day I'd like to to a three-way split between beeswax, paraffin, and tallow. I've read that tallow candles give good light, but are very drippy, so combining it with the other two should make a very good candle.

But what do I know, I've never done it before.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

That be a gret find on the bees wax. Goes crazy high round here. Tryin ta get in with some a the bee guys, but it ain't easy.

Ain't been many great deals round here lately, were in a dry spell, but there be next month comin an see what happens!


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Ezmerelda said:


> I'm going to split the difference, blending beeswax (because it's not that easy to come by) with gulf wax (because it is easy to come by and it'll add a little stiffness). I'll probably also drop a crayon in the mix for the fun of it.
> 
> Some day I'd like to to a three-way split between beeswax, paraffin, and tallow. I've read that tallow candles give good light, but are very drippy, so combining it with the other two should make a very good candle.
> 
> But what do I know, I've never done it before.


don't add crayons they will cause your wax to smoke. dip your wicks in gulf wax before using in you candles.remember the larger the candle the larger the wick needs to be but you can go to large and then the candle will burn itself out. the wax pool keeps the candle burning to large it will drown out the flame to small and the wick will burn before the wax (and go out).


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.lonestarcandlesupply.com/
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/
these are two of the sites that I have used for my soy wax candles that I used to sell. they have good info on how to do candles and soaps. some of the stuff they sell you can get at places like hobby lobby and such.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I just bought these:

http://www.candles4less.com/10-Hour-Votive-Candles-288Case_p_175.html

That's 288 10-hour votive candles for $49.99. Plus a dozen candle holders for $6.99. Including shipping the entire cost was $71.07. The final cost for the candles and holders comes out to about 2.5 cents an hour of candle use.


----------

